# Another Girl Topic



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm thinking of having this done. I hate shaving! I'm kind of a wimp sometimes when it comes to pain. I can have my eyebrows wax with no problems but not sure about waxing my legs. Any advice?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Nah, as much as I hate it, I shave mine...i tried the home wax stuff, and it was useless...I like my husbands Mach3 razor..LOL...(shhhh!)


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

no, I also shave. I do wax my armpits!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

yeah, if you dont mind wearing pants...it totally works for you.









i wax my lower legs (i dont want to do my upper legs or BIKINI  ) and i wax my under arms. it costs around $50-$60 each time i go (including a $10 tip). 

and when the hair grows back, it itches. and now im having a problem with ingrown hair. i heard using a loofa works...im gonna ask when iget waxed again.


anyway, try it once at least.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

The lady I'm thinking of going to charges $60 for full leg and $40 for half leg. Right now she is running a special: $45 for full leg and $30 for half leg. I would probably only get half leg done the first time. Not sure about under arms or bikini (that just sounds painful







).


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

No but it sounds painfull


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

WARNING--JOE DONT READ THIS!

Lexi's mom...I love you. I like this topic  

I wax alot! I do it myself. My sister's an esthetician and she bought me a wax machine for my bday. I wax my armpits, my coochie, my upperlip and sometimes my belly and my sister HAS to wax my eyebrow b/c I'm too scared to shape it. 

When you shave your pits, doesn't it itch like CRAZY when it grows out? It doesnt itch at all if you wax. I don't know why you're getting ingrown hair from waxing, but you shouldn't (Now I'm not so sure). 
The worst pain is the upper lip. It hurts more than the coochie area! If you've always shaved...then it's gonna hurt the first like 5 times or something. But after that...no biggie. It's just a quick sting. If you shave, you have to do it almost everyday and it itches like CRAZY because the tip of the hair is so thick! 
I don't do the legs. That's a waste of wax for me. Also, when I first waxed my legs, I didnt know what I was doing and, oh my, pure torture. I pulled the strip in the wrong direction







. I'm too traumatized to get my legs waxed. I dont mind shaving the legs. 
Make sure the waxer has a big clientele! Make sure they're not NEW either! LOL.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Dec 14 2004, 02:10 PM
> *WARNING--JOE DONT READ THIS!
> 
> Lexi's mom...I love you.  I like this topic
> ...


[/QUOTE]

The waxer recently (last year or so) opened her own business. My manager has been going to her for a long time. She goes every 5-6 weeks during the winter and every 3 in the summer. I wear pants all the time during the winter and Mon-Fri during the summer (really cold in the office). I already stretch out shaving until I can't stand it. Once every week or two. Like I said I hate shaving. Bad experiences when I first started shaving. I used to cut myself all the time when I was shaving. OUCH!


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

Buttercloud...I just love to read your posts. You make me crack up every single time









I only was my under arm and I have so little hair that the "coochie" area needs no waxing (Thank GOD!!!) My legs...I shave every day. IT's so quick to do that I don't mind it at all!!


----------



## MugsysMommy (Dec 12, 2004)

well...you guys sure do stay on the "maltese subject" mannnn....







...but ill add a little comment *never shave your legs with a brand new razor if you are in a rush* :uch::


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Dec 14 2004, 03:35 PM
> *I've done it, but I didn't care for it.  It wasn't the pain so much as it was the hair growing back, I can't stand letting the hair grow THAT LONG before I could wax again.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23076*


[/QUOTE]

Thats always been my proublem with it i always end up just shaving before the hair gets long enough to wax 
i have tried to do it without the hair being long enought lol i waxed my whole lower leg twice in row becuase the hair wasnt coming off and i didnt know what i was doing wrong


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

I first used the Epilady over 25 years ago when they first came out. Hurt like h**l but oh, did it work. They now have new ones out that are much gentler, I now use the Silk Epil Eversoft by Braun. Hurts about as much as waxing--only the first few times, after that you get used to it. And only really have to defuzz about every 6 weeks. (hey, I been doing it for 20 years). Never did the underarms though, don't have the nerve for that. And I am way too old to shave/wax/epilate anything else-if you can't wear a thong anymore you don't need anything else bare!
Panasonic had a new device out last year, can't remember the name, but you basically sandpaper the hair off. Yes, I bought it. Felt like I burned my legs---sandblasted the skin right off my legs AND left the hair behind. Ouch!
Quincymom


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Quincymom_@Dec 14 2004, 06:07 PM
> *Panasonic had a new device out last year, can't remember the name, but you basically sandpaper the hair off. Yes, I bought it. Felt like I burned my legs---sandblasted the skin right off my legs AND left the hair behind. Ouch!
> Quincymom
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23152*


[/QUOTE]

There was some product at like wallgreens or something it was for removing hair on your upper lip basically it was a little nail file with a handle on the back you were supposed to "buff off" the hair with the nail file thing i was way to afride to try it

sound like a similar thing to what you mention onlyless high techy


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

quincymom----you are BRAVE!!! lol. my sis tried the epilady ONCE like 15 yrs ago and she screamed. lol.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Waxing hurts like a b**** to me! I have a pretty high tolerance of pain but I was literally crying when I had my legs done.. And then to make things worse, the hair grew back pretty fast, like within a week which to me was a total waste. I do the Nair stuff every once in a while if I want super silky smooth, but otherwise it's shaving for me. Oh and a word of warning, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER use Veet under your arms.. it burned my skin so bad that I actually had open welts there.. all this the day before my wedding!







It hurt so bad! But for eyebrows, you all should try *threading*. It is the best thing ever, it's so precise, barely hurts and lasts a long time. I have really sensitive skin on my face so I can't tolerate the wax up there, but I don't have any kind of redness or anything after threading, it's the best. I wish she could do it on my legs, but it would cost a bundle.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Dec 14 2004, 06:37 PM
> *I got an Epilady for Christmas one year.  It pulled out one hair,  screamed and put it away for good!  LOL
> 
> I have also tried Nair.  It burns the first two layers of skin off my legs.  Then I got the bright idea to try it on "other areas."  Needless to say, I spent the next three nights sleeping with a sheet barely touching me!
> ...


[/QUOTE]
what is threading?


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I use the Braun Epilsilk and I love it. I do everything except my brows with it. I even de-fuzz my forearms in the summer. I have noticed that the hair grows back at different rates (at least for me) so about every two weeks I'm into weed-whacking different parts of my body. And yes I even do my pits with it. The first time was bad....but nothing compared to childbirth 3 times!!! I just made sure I had a nice glass of wine, and soaked for a while in the whirlpool first. It's also very helpful if you exfoliate first (I love, love, love bare escentuals Liquid Loufa). The Braun cost around $100, so I figure it's already paid for itself. I do get my brows waxed because I just cannot shape them evenly. Has anyone had their brows threaded? I haven't tried this yet, but it sounds less painful.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Someone explain threading...I too am sensitive to wax on my eyebrows, so I pluck, but I am not very good at it, and I hate it, and my hair grows back too quickly...


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> *What is threading? *
> Threading is an ancient method of hair removal still used in many countries in the Middle East as well as India and Pakistan. It is used to give clean lines and good shape to the eyebrows and also remove hair from the upper lip and other facial areas.
> 
> *How does threading work? *
> ...





> *Basic facts*
> Called khite in Arabic and fatlah in Egyptian, it's a less common method in the West for removing hair at the root, used primarily on facial hair. Rows of stray hairs are yanked out with twists of cotton thread.
> 
> *Description:*
> ...


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Great info!!! Thanks!


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Dec 14 2004, 08:45 PM
> *Someone explain threading...I too am sensitive to wax on my eyebrows, so I pluck, but I am not very good at it, and I hate it, and my hair grows back too quickly...
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I have kinda sensitive skin like before when i got my eyebrows waxed layers of skin would come off and i would bleed (dont ask why i kept doing it becuase i dont know) but i found a place around here that has this special "low heat" wax i dont know if you have every tried it but it works just as well as normal wax but it dosnt hurt my skin at all, i heard about it from a friend on mine who has really sensitive skin and it works for her to...if you havnt tried it yet i would reccomend giving it a try unless you had some really bad reaction to waxing beyond what i said


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

guess i dont have to worry about all this shaving/waxing stuff


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Dec 14 2004, 02:35 PM
> *I've done it, but I didn't care for it.  It wasn't the pain so much as it was the hair growing back, I can't stand letting the hair grow THAT LONG before I could wax again.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23076*


[/QUOTE]


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DMZ dogs_@Dec 14 2004, 11:05 PM
> *Ah, the advantages of winter and no boyfriend!  I haven't shaved in nearly four months!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23276*


[/QUOTE]

can we say TMI :excl: i K now when my wife hasnt shaved for a few weeks i run the risk of bleeding to death from the holes poked in me


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Dec 14 2004, 01:32 PM
> *Nah, as much as I hate it, I shave mine...i tried the home wax stuff, and it was useless...I like my husbands Mach3 razor..LOL...(shhhh!)
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23069*


[/QUOTE]
LOL too funny! I also use my hubby's Mach3 razor it works great!!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Dec 14 2004, 11:32 PM
> *Joe, but I bet you know better than to say anything to her!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


other than "OW you are hurting me!" yep, maybe you are right but we have been together for 15 years so there isnt much we dont say to each other


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

TMI = too much information


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DMZ dogs_@Dec 14 2004, 11:34 PM
> *Joe, what's TMI?
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23295*


[/QUOTE]


too much information


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

okay, how did this topic start?! :lol: ha, ha,! Talk about too much info!! Shaving is a pain in the butt but I don't have the pain tolerance for waxing except for my face and my lower leg area... I kinda want to try the brazilian but i don't think i would ever get the guts too...


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

DMZ--TMI for real...Now I know it's been awhile since you've gotten bootie. HAHA Was that vulgar?









If you've shaved a certain area for a long long long time and then wax it, it's gonna hurt ALOT. Slowly and gradually, it'll hurt less because the hair will grow thinner (not as thick).

Threading is weird. My sister's school didn't teach her that. She asked someone to teach her. It's like you have 2 threads (you can actually use sewing thread but they have specific threads for this purpose) and they're twisted together and with your hands moving the threads around and against your face, it pulls your hair. I think mystify79 explained it better LOL.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe_@Dec 14 2004, 10:37 PM
> *other than "OW you are hurting me!"
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23296*


[/QUOTE]







LOL


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe_@Dec 14 2004, 10:08 PM
> *i K now when my wife hasnt shaved for a few weeks i run the risk of bleeding to death from the holes poked in me
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]







Awww, c' mon Joe, I doubt a little hair stops ya!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Airmid (Dec 9, 2004)

I have tried just about anything to get rid of my wookieness. I don;t know what happened to poison my gene pool, but man-I'm like the only one with uncontrollable hair.
Waxing? I tried it once-First, I let the hair grow-I looked like a chimp. Then I go for the waxing....let me just say, I still have nightmares.

Cream hair removal? Doesn;t work. Not for me. My hair is stuck tught down in my follicles and there's no cream in the world that will coax it out. AND the smell makes me gag.

Epilady? Whoever thought of that is a torturer from the crusades. I did it, sobbing the whole time.

Shaving? what is it with that ankle bone? I carve that bad boy on a weekly basis. I do shave, but unless It's summer, the blood loss would be just too risky.

Next life, I want to be a Mexican Hairless.


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

Ladies,










Get laser treatment!!!! It's the best thing I've done to myself!!! You'll never ever have to shave or wax again. It's the BSET


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lani_@Dec 15 2004, 06:39 AM
> *Ladies,
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

That would be nice! How much did that cost?


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

Lani....i was only able to afford 3 laser treatments...i was when we werent making as much money. it was $750 for each of us. for each treatment. and we did our armpits--HALF THE HAIR IS GONE...AND HASNT GROWN BACK!!!

and that thing hurt like heck!!! and it only lasted 3 minutes on each armpit.


do you get it done at UCLA. thats where we were going. if cynthia can buy my way into ucla....then i'll be going there.







and i will definitely get it done again!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Dec 15 2004, 09:49 AM
> *Lani....i was only able to afford 3 laser treatments...i was when we werent making as much money.  it was $750 for each of us.  for each treatment.  and we did our armpits--HALF THE HAIR IS GONE...AND HASNT GROWN BACK!!!
> 
> and that thing hurt like heck!!!  and it only lasted 3 minutes on each armpit.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

$750 for 1 treatment?! For armpits?! Ok, way more than I can afford.


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)




----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

I want to get laser so bad lol laser and lasic (sp?) i have a little mental list of doable things i am wanna get when (hopfully not if) i get all done with school and have a nice steady job....not that i have any idea what i want to do.... and those are pretty high on it







along with another maltese


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

MAN! I really, really need to wax! But I just tanned yesterday! I'm scared


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Forgot to tell ya! If you walk into a waxing salon and you see GIGI products, RUN! If you use cheap stuff, it hurts like a mofo even if you've been waxing for awhile! You might as well use superglue! 
Also, they should put powder on you before they wax. It helps the wax grip your hair and it protects your skin. I couldn't wax myself without it! 
And ya'll already know that you really shouldn't wax during or when it's close to that time esp. if you dont have a high threshold for pain, right? 
There's also a certain way to pull the strip(or wax if it's hard wax) so that it wouldnt hurt or hurt for long. If they pull straight up or out...Yeah, that will hurt like a mother. You will bruise or pull a chunk of skin that way. They, or you, need to pull parallel to your skin/body. Am I boring ya? I just like talking about girly stuff







.
It's the winter time. You can grow your leg hairs or arm pit hairs long and try it once. Should definitely try the armpits. See how it feels not to itch and not have to shave for a few weeks.








I did a whole lot of waxing today. Didn't hurt AT ALL. And I'm a sissy.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

It's getting pretty cold here, and I don't know about you guys, but I definitely need something to help keep up my knee socks. Stubble fits the bill. 

I like my Braun...I can create some wild topiaries (only kidding). Did anyone remember seeing the Saturday Night Live skit where Rachel Dratch (I think that's how it's spelled) was getting a wax? My husband didn't get it.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

I've been in Chicago for the past couple days, and I have missed out on some really fun posts! I wax all the time. I will wax my armpits, legs, upper lip (don't really need to these days, but I do just to do it...) I wax my eye brows once every 10 days or so, because I really like my eyebrows to be shaped. The only thing I don't do my self is the bikini wax. I actually have only had it done a few times, but I go to a waxing place... there is just something that stops my hand from wanting to pull off the strip down there! HEHE! 

I should wax tonight, so I don't feel like I have to do this ->







for the christmas parties I have this week.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole+Dec 17 2004, 09:54 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where at in Chicago? I live about 40 miles north of Chicago.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23954
[/B][/QUOTE]


I was north of Chicago actually... I was in Lincolnshire


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

Really? Well, I will keep you posted then...I may be looking for a transfer there. That's if I don't get another job here


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

hey...i thought you'd all want to know---i got waxed today!!! still, i only did lower leg and underarms. lol.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Dec 17 2004, 07:25 PM
> *hey...i thought you'd all want to know---i got waxed today!!!  still, i only did lower leg and underarms.  lol.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


















































Tell us about your experience! Did you get a good waxer? Was it cheap? I know getting your nails done in Cali is cheaper, but I dont know about waxing. Did it hurt? Are you gonna do it again? LOL So many Q's!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

this is my 2nd time with Angela. and i've gotten it done like 4 times already in the past 6 months. i like it. it hurts a little bit. iusually talk during it though....i was talking about the dogs at the dog park this time. lol. 

total was $45 for lower legs and underarms. 
and it depends on where you go for your nails. 


my sister goes to a nail salon owned by viatnemese (cant spell) women and it costs....for a manicure and pedicure--$20!

at the place i go to, which is supposed to be 'nice'(its not fancy or anything) for a manicure and pedicure...its $50. 

and these places are 5 minutes apart. 


how much does it cost in TN?


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Dr. Cathy--are you going to an american place? If so, you're getting robbed LOL. Not trying to be racist, but at a vietnamese place, they are usually better. I know with manicures, at a viet store, they tend to go a couple extra steps. The only bad thing about a viet place is sometimes they arent nice(but who is nowadays) and you really really really shouldn't CUT your cuticles on your hands because it'll never be the same. I gotta run now. We'll talk more later about this.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Yeah, you watch out for illegal stuff that goes on anywhere! lol. But, not all Vietnamese-owned shops are like that. Just have to look. You can find a vietnamese shop that is sanitary and still be the same prices as the other shops. Dr Cathy lives in California and the reason why it's cheap there is because the competition is overwhelming. It doesn't mean that they're cutting back and being unsanitary though. 

And, how does blood get inside the wax? I went to an esthetician convention w/my sister and they said that nothing can survive in the wax...but maybe you can get diseases if they used the same spatula. Yuck! You're not even suppose to wax over any spot that is bleeding! 

I've been to an American shop before, and they never offered me a mask. I bet if you ask them for a mask, they'll give you one. If they don't give you one and they're wearing one...well that's just messed up!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

yeah, i get waxed at the american place because they dont hurt me and they get all the hair. I once got a facial at the vietnamese place---they used cold water, it hurt, and they used tap water. i dont like that place. it doesnt seem 100% clean and cynthia likes the person that gets her---and doesnt want to go anywhere else. 


and blood in the wax---thats scary!! 

whats bothering me right now is that im getting ingrown hair from the waxing. i hate that.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Dec 17 2004, 09:43 PM
> *Did you enjoy your visit?  How long were you here for?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=24086*


[/QUOTE]


I did enjoy my visit ... I was only there last monday morning through wednesday night. 



> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Dec 17 2004, 09:43 PM
> *Good luck in your job search.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=24086*


[/QUOTE]

Thank you!!!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

My sister used me to do a facial for her testing. She HAD to use a cold towel. OH MY GOSH. That felt terrible! I was tired and falling asleep and then she put that towel on me. It was the most uncomfortable feeling. LOL. At least I was warned. 

My sister is hoping to open a nail/facial/wax spa. She's good. She LOVES her job and she only gets better. It's going to be upscale/modern. I hope she opens one asap. There's this machine that she used on me where it sucks out the black heads out of your face. It looks like worms coming out of your face! HAHAH. I have oily, oily t-zone so my nose has alot! I also hopes she opens one so she can make lots of mula and spoil the crap out of me! HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

LOL!! so your sister is older? i like getting spoiled too









yeah, im thinking about getting a facial at the new place that i go to. so its normal to use a cold towel? i was hoping it'd be warm the whole time.










and the lady that did my facial also tried eliminating all my acne.....i dont break out that often, and when i do--its not bad. 

so when i did it...i didnt break out---but she found pimples.







that weren't even there!!









well, i gave her a $5 tip and told her that i'd do it again during summer. but i havent been back. lol. it sucks because facials here are around $50.










and what a coinkidink--i have an oily t-zone also! and i get blackheads too. it sucks. i tried that biore nose strip thingy...but it felt like skin was coming off!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

NO! IT IS NOT NORMAL TO PUT A COLD TOWEL ON YOUR FACE! hahah. My sister was testing in a room that didnt have them things to heat the towels in.


----------

